# hilfe bei *haare bearbeiten* *g*^^



## times (7. Mai 2008)

hallo ich weiß ,dieses thema wurde bestimmt schon 1000000 mal aufgerufen aber ich hätte eine bitte.

ich habe nun ein bild soweit freigestellt, neue ebene ,maske,extrahieren usw.....

nun bin ich soweit wie auf dem bild zusehen ist ,ich weiß das ist nicht die beste möglichkeit abe rich muss mir das schnell beibringen.

http://i31.tinypic.com/28ahz50.jpg

meine frage,wie bekomme ich nun die blauen restbereiche an den haarspitzen möglichst einfach weg ? mfg


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Äug dir des mal an =)
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...freistellers-mit-hilfe-von-alpha-kan-len.html

mfg


----------



## times (7. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Äug dir des mal an =)
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...freistellers-mit-hilfe-von-alpha-kan-len.html
> 
> mfg



hm irgendwie ist der ton bei mir verzerrt


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,
schonmal versucht das restliche blau mit der Farbbereichsauswahl zu maskieren?

Gruß


----------

